# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Staar op m'n 50ste!

## asmp

Bij mij is staar geconstateerd terwijl ik pas 50 ben! Binnenkort word ik geopereerd. Heeft iemand ervaring, tips, wat dan ook, want ik knijp 'm behoorlijk!! Alvast mijn dank,

Ties

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ties,

Ik heb even voor je rondgekeken en vond het volgende;

Tips voor de operatie:
Luister niet naar mensen die een oom, een tante, een moeder, een vader of wie dan ook hebben die ook een staar operatie hebben gehad en allemaal roepen dat een staar operatie "een fluitje van een cent" is. De operatie op zich is voor een oogarts een routine klus denk ik, maar het is voor de patiënt een ingrijpend iets. Iets wat van je zelf is, je ooglens, wordt verwijderd en daar komt iets kunstmatigs voor in de plaats. Een ander kan dat als "een fluitje van een cent" beschouwen maar het gaat om jezelf, hoe jij het ervaart met alle gevoelens die daar bij kunnen horen.
Probeer te voorkomen dat je geopereerd moet worden in het voorjaar omdat er dan veel pollen in de lucht zitten waar je gevoelig voor kunt zijn, misschien is de vroege herfst nog de beste periode. In de winter als het vriest kun je last hebben van te droge ogen.
Als je een roker bent zorg dan dat je voor de operatie veel minder gaat roken zodat je straks niet met een rokershoest op de operatietafel zal liggen. 
Als je al een tijdje van plan bent naar de kapper te gaan om je haar te knippen doe dat dan vlak voor de operatie, vlak na de operatie voel je je kwetsbaar, je moet je oog ontzien en er al helemaal geen losse haartjes in krijgen.
Was je haar nog even vlak voor de operatie, vlak na de operatie moet je voorkomen dat je zeep of water in je oog krijgt. 
Neem een spiegeltje mee naar het ziekenhuis zodat je na de operatie naar je oog kunt kijken als je dat wilt.
Eventueel zwaardere huishoudelijke klussen die gedaan moeten worden kun je de eerste tijd na de operatie niet uitvoeren, zorg dat je zulke dingen voor de operatie doet. Denk daarbij aan b.v. je ramen zemen en je bed verschonen. Ook dingen waarbij je zwaar moet tillen of bukken moet je voor de operatie doen.
Zorg ook dat je met iemand iets afspreekt over het druppelen van je oog, de eerste week moet dat 3x per dag, de week erna 2x, en dan nog een week 1x per dag. Zelf je oog druppelen is erg lastig. Ik heb wel gelezen op internet dat er voor zelf druppelen een hulpmiddel bij een apotheek te krijgen is. 
Zorg dat je van dat anti allergie Leukoplast in huis hebt in een brede uitvoering, dat is van dat witte transparante plakpleister, het lijkt een beetje op dun papier. 
Je zult namelijk de eerste tijd ’s nachts een oogkapje moeten dragen wat vastgeplakt moet kunnen worden. Gebruik in ieder geval geen plastic Leukoplast want dat gaat broeien ’s nachts en doet erg veel pijn als je het ’s morgens weer gaat verwijderen, de huid rond je oog is erg teer.
Zorg ook dat je iets in huis hebt waarmee je je huid in kunt smeren nadat je het oogkapje hebt verwijderd, ikzelf gebruikte hier voor uierzalf. 
Als je voor de operatie een sterke bril draagt. Omdat je geopereerde oog niets met je bril kan moet je het waarschijnlijk het een hele tijd zonder bril doen. 

Daarom wat extra tips:
Als je lid bent van de bibliotheek haal dan tijdelijk grote letterboeken of luisterboeken. 
Als brildrager heb je misschien een zonnebril die je over je gewone bril draagt. Na de operatie kun je je bril misschien niet op omdat het verschil tussen beide ogen waarschijnlijk erg groot zal zijn. Zorg voor een gewone en een goede zonnebril. De eerste dagen na de operatie zal je erg last van het licht hebben, dat doet pijn in je hoofd, je oog is een hele tijd niet gewend geweest aan zoveel licht.
Reken er op dat je een hele tijd niet zult kunnen autorijden en fietsen. Zelfs alleen wandelen buiten is in een drukke omgeving onverantwoord.
Als je alleen woont, zorg er dan voor dat je voorlopig geen boodschappen hoeft te doen, of maak afspraken met vrienden, familie of buren dat zij dingen voor je kunnen halen. 
Als je alleen woont en je een hond als huisdier hebt zorg dan dat je een ander in kunt schakelen om de hond uit te laten. 
Zorg dat je voor de operatie al lichte klusjes bedenkt die je na de operatie kunt gaan doen, b.v. foto’s inplakken die er al een hele tijd liggen.
Na de operatie kun je namelijk vaak je hobby's niet uitoefenen, achter de PC zal moeilijk gaan en ook lezen is moeilijk met twee ogen die totaal in sterkte verschillen, je bril op zetten is geen optie omdat je geopereerde oog niet kan zien door het glas wat aangepast was op je slechte ogen. Let wel dit geldt waarschijnlijk alleen als je hele sterke glazen hebt voor de operatie. 
Zorg dat je een loep hebt waarmee je misschien gemakkelijker zult kunnen lezen. 
Maak afspraken met mensen om daar weer eens op visite te gaan, zorg wel dat iemand je kan halen en brengen want alleen in het verkeer zijn is na de operatie erg eng want je ziet slecht. Ga niet naar plaatsen waar veel gerookt wordt, je oog kan daar beslist niet tegen.
Koop of leen mooie muziek die je kunt beluisteren, een mp3 spelertje is aan te raden, zodat je eventuele huisgenoten niet belast met steeds weer jouw muziek.

Reken er op dat je na de operatie last kunt hebben van dingen waar je voor de operatie geen last van had. Ik denk dan aan: 
last van de blower in je auto, rijden met de raampjes open, erg droge omgeving, rokerige omgeving, stoffige omgeving, ventilatoren in het vertrek waar je zit, wind die steeds van een kant komt en op je oog kan slaan.
Zelfs van de krant of reclame die net is gekomen kun je last ondervinden. Als de drukinkt nog "vers" is kan dat een prikkelend gevoel in je ogen geven. Ik lees de krant liever niet vlak nadat hij is gekomen, vooral bij de dikke zaterdagskrant wacht ik liever tot de volgende dag.
Na de operatie moet je druppelen met ontstekingsremmers, toch kunnen je ogen nog erg gevoelig blijven waarbij je het gevoel hebt dat je heel graag zou willen huilen, om het gevoel van dat je zand in je ogen hebt weg te krijgen. Vraag je oogarts om een recept voor kunsttranen als dat zo is.
Ik gebruik Tears Plus, die ik naast de ontstekingsremmers maximaal 6 x per dag mag gebruiken.
_(Bron; http://members.chello.nl/~j.d.adema/...-operatie.html)_

Ik hoop dat je wat aan de tips hebt, ik heb er zelf (gelukkig) geen ervaring mee en wil je heel veel succes en sterkte wensen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## reube111

Ben ook op m'n 50st aan staar geopereerd. Beide ogen. Er staat hierboven een verhaal met tips. Volledige onzin naar mijn mening. De eerste dag het rechter oog. De dag erna het linkeroog. Het eerste was best vervelend. Het vervelendste moment is dat ze je het narcosespuitje onder je oogbol zetten. Toen de oogarts begon te snijden vroeg ik hem waarom ik 'm nog kon zien. Brak fkes paniek uit. Dat zou niet mogen kunnen. Druppeltje in t oog en ik was weer blind. Ik ben twee jaar geleden in de zomer geopereerd. En heb de airco op full gezet. Zat uurtje later weer achter de PC. Heb in het geheel geen ontstekingsremmers mee gekregen. Is allemaal goed gekomen. Ik ging half blind het ziekenhuis in. Kwam er uit met een fantastische blik. Had geen leukoplast of uierzalf nodig. Lulverhaal van Luus naar mijn mening. 
Groetjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Reube111,

Allereerst ben ik blij voor u dat het bij u allemaal goed is afgelopen en u op de operatie na niks nodig had om nu weer volledig goed te zien!
Een oudoom van mij had ook staar aan zijn ogen en werd ondanks de operaties (zoals u ook gehad heeft) stekeblind en er zijn meer mensen waar het anders mee afloopt helaas! 
Dus om even terug te komen op mijn 'lulverhaal', dat is een ervaring van iemand (uit 2006) en zoals met elke ervaring is dat voor iedereen anders en het is aan de lezers/leden zoals Ties om te kijken wat ze kunnen met ervaringen en tips van anderen!

----------


## albertus

Beste leden op dit forum.

Ik wil even commentaar leveren op dit onderwerp.
Allereerst er is een verschil in staar.
De zogenoemde ouderdomsstaar(grijze staar) is inderdaad maar een kleine ingreep.
Deze ingreep is in het ziekenhuis lopendebandwerk voor de specialist en duurd ongeveer10 a 20 minuten en als het mee zit ben je voor de koffie weer thuis.
Je hebt ook helaas de groene staar.
Deze groene staar (ook wel glaugoom) genoemd is een oogziekte die zeer moeilijk te behandelen is.
Deze behandeling houdt in dat het tot nu toe niet te genezen is.
Deze ziekte ontstaat doordat de oogdruk te hoog wordt.
Echter de oorzaak proberen ze te bestrijden door de oogdruk op het juiste niveau te krijgen en dat doen ze door oogdruppels voor te schijven die je trouw moet geven anders heeft het geen zin.
De hoeveelheid druppels bepaald de oogarts.
Zoals je leest begrijp je zeker wel dat ik er heel wat vanaf weet,dit komt omdat de ziekte glaugoom helaas in mijn familie voorkomt,ik heb het zelf ook al jaren.
De tips die je van luuss0404 kreeg kun je maar beter beschouwen als preventie.
Als je die tips opvolgt heb je er tenminste van alles aan gedaan om te voorkomen dat je na de operatie met ongevraagde problemen komt te zitten!
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt en onthou dat ieder huisje zijn kruisje heeft.
Ik wens je veel sterkte ,ongeacht het soort staar dat je hebt!
Per slot van rekening is het heel ingrijpend als je hoord dat je staar hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

@Reube111,
Hmm... iemand zo 'uitkafferen' en schrijven dat het een 'lulverhaal' is???
Iedereen doet hier zijn best om anderen te helpen; zo niet hoor je hier wss niet thuis!!

Merci echter ook voor jouw verhaal ... daar hebben de leden ook wat aan, maar beschuldigingen kun hier écht niet in de zin zoals jij ze hier neerzet!!
Je kon gemakkelijk schrijven; ik ben het helaas niet eens met Luuss .... 

Conclusie; let op je taalgebruik en waardeer het 'proberen helpen' van ons MediCity-team!!

@Albertus;
Merci voor jouw post, dit maakt duidelijk dat er verschillende soorten staar bestaan!
Ook merci voor het aanhalen van Luuss haar tips; die zijn idd enkel nuttig en kunnen veel mensen en leden helpen!! 

@Luuss, merci voor je post en info; ik heb het naar een familielid van mij gestuurd welke zéér blij was met deze info  :Wink: !!

----------


## kaatje85

Ties,

"ouderdomsstaar" komt niet alleen voor bij ouderen. Voor mensen van rond de 50 jaar is het niet uitzonderlijk. 
Het ziekenhuis waar je geopereerd gaat worden, heeft vast wel een informatiefolder. Ik raad je aan die door te lezen. Hoe ze opereren, wanneer controles, hoe vaak druppelen en welke druppels kan per ziekenhuis verschillen.
Mocht je dan nog erg "in de rats"zitten, maak een afspraak met de oogarts, en laat hem of haar dat weten. Uitleg over wat er gaat gebeuren kan erg helpen.

Dat er oogartsen zijn die de ogen erg kort na elkaar opereren. (zoals een dag of een week) is erg snel. Het is beter om het geopereerde oog eerst te laten genezen, zeker te weten dat er geen complicatie's zijn, en dan pas het tweede oog. Met de bril is het even wat lastiger, maar absoluut veiliger voor je ogen. De Nederlandse Oogartsenvereniging heeft ook afgesproken dat er tussen de operatie's van beide ogen zeker 4 weken moet zitten. 

Veel sterkte met de operatie,
Kaatje

----------


## gerard1977

Staar kan worden onderscheiden in grijze staar en groene staar. Aan grijze staar kan met een simpele ingreep de lens worden vervangen waardoor direct weer goed en helder kan worden gezien. Het is echter zo als groene staar niet tijdig wordt behandeld dan kan er permanente blindheid optreden. Lees hier over:
*Hoe wordt staar behandeld?*

----------

